# New GSP tank



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

I just got a great deal and picked up two 30 gallon tanks, one has with a stand, and some equipment for 50 bucks. My thoughts were to do a setup with a water bridge but when I picked them up they had different dimensions so I axed that idea. Now that I have extra tanks Im going to set up a brackish tank for my wife. She has been wanting a gsp for awhile now but I didn't want to dedicate a tank to just one fish and im skeptical about brackish.

My first question is about filtration. I read one site that said HOB filters were the best for brackish tanks and to get it to move ten times the gallons of your tank, so 300 gph in my case. Im looking at 400 gph hob filter but also know that puffers need lots of filtration since they are messy fish so also looking at a 700 gph canister filter. Price wise is about a 50 dollar difference so if the smaller one works ill get that. 

Any plants that work with puffers and brackish water? Ive gotten into plants just recently and its been going well so would like to keep that look going. Im going to be putting sand in it but not sure what kind to use or color(ive used white but it got dirty easy so not sure about that)

Any help or advice would be appreciated, Im in the process of doing a 3d background so I have some time but need to get the filtration figured out so I know how to mold the background around it.


----------



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

well I got a good deal on a filter so that's already taken car of, but still have a question. I plan on getting sand but with brackish can you get live sand or just regular sand?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

If you use regular sand, the silicate problem that will cause Cyano will drive you nuts.


----------



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

so live sand it is.


----------



## saltnut (Aug 19, 2013)

Are you stll working on this tank? Any updates?


----------



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

I actually sold the 30 gallon tanks to purchase what I was told a 65 hexagon. after selling them and going to pickup the tank found out it was only a 35 so now im using that. Im about to order the heater sand and lid. Still havent decided on a filter, have a canister but not sure if im using it or getting a hob. Should be up and running in a month or so and after running for a while will add fish.


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a GSP (Herbie Pufferton) that I got in a LFS in total FW. I slowly acclimated him to full marine. I have to say he is much happier in full SW. They are also notorious fin nippers so he does well with my more aggressive SW fish. He's a little guy but can hold his own. They are incredibly intelligent and have individual personalities. Mr. Pufferton recognizes me and come to the tank to say "hello" and will even beg for food. He eats from my hand and interacts with me. In other words, I totally love this fish and can't imagine my tank without him. He's like a puppy! Just wanted to say that GSPs will eventually need full marine as they age and if your wife loves hers as much as I love mine you might want to consider a SW tank. Mr. Pufferton is one of the main reasons I started my SW tank (well him and Lionel Fishchie my P. V. Lionfish  )


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh also, GSP require a large tank IMO even though they are a smaller fish. They love to explore and get "bored" of their tank evidenced by swimming up and down the glass. I have to change around my aquascape to keep him interested. That's just my 2 cents though! Amazing little fish! One of my personal favs.


----------

